# Rod Building Show



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

It appears that alot of interest has been generated on the rod building front on this board over the last year. Please keep in mind the ICRBE will be in High Point, NC next Feb. If you have never attended this show it is well worth your while, bring plenty of money for some great deals and set aside time to attend the seminars, very helpful for the beginner and experienced. I have been every year since it's inception and have never been disappointed. One place where every question you have can be answered in one weekend. I have been building for ten years and it's great to see new builders continue to carry on such a rewarding and satisfying craft. Everyone keep up the good work, each rod will continue to get better as time goes.

Best Regards,
Ron Snell


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I went two years ago when it was still in Charlotte and had a great time. Its cool because you get the chance to meet some of the people you read about and see their work. It is definitely some good advice to save your money before you go to this as there are some great deals that you can only get at the show and you wont have to pay for shipping either.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This one is going to be be the biggest one yet. I've been keeping up with this, and I can't wait until February. Saving my pennies now to get some goodies.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I passed on it this past year, and was really sorry that I missed it after the fact. I've already got my hotel reservation for this one; no chance I'm gonna make that mistake twice.

Hope to meet a few of you while I'm there.

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

!!!tax time!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> !!!tax time!!!


Expecting a refund- 

Only bring what you can get away with spending  

Got it on the calendar- Maybe we need to have a P&S booth ??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That sound like a good idea, or a least a meet and greet one evening would be cool.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

We (AFAW) will have a booth at next year's show in Feb. I will be there working all weekend, please come by and say hello. I'd certainly like to meet and talk with you guy's for a while.

Ron


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ill most certainly pencil it into my not so busy, busy schedule. 

and yep...I generally get a $1000 refund...not tooooo much, not tooooo little...just enough they take away from me and I dont notice and its nice when they give it back lol...oughta get me 2 blanks and some components anyway lol


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I understand*

that if you have a subscription to Rodmaker magazine, you should recieve an invite (December ? issue) to attend a special reception, don't have all the details yet, but orderd my subscription, since I was always ordering back issues anyway.

Will definetely stop by John, bring a couple of estuaries will ya- they seem to be in short supply  at the moment


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> that if you have a subscription to Rodmaker magazine, you should recieve an invite (December ? issue) to attend a special reception, don't have all the details yet, but orderd my subscription, since I was always ordering back issues anyway.
> 
> Will definetely stop by John, bring a couple of estuaries will ya- they seem to be in short supply  at the moment


I went to the reception and had a great time. The gave away a few small things to everyone and then they also had some big prizes that they gave away. I ended up getting a renzetti guide graph and sold it on ebay for more than what it cost me to go to the show.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I am going to see the Orthopedic Surgeon on the 17th about my Knee's. Probably looking at Dual replacement! My motivator is High point in Feb
Want to be well enough to walk the Floor of the Show. might not be able to do it now, Maybe I'll get to put faces with a few names


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

junkmansj said:


> I am going to see the Orthopedic Surgeon on the 17th about my Knee's. Probably looking at Dual replacement! My motivator is High point in Feb
> Want to be well enough to walk the Floor of the Show. might not be able to do it now, Maybe I'll get to put faces with a few names


Good luck Junkman........Hope to see you there!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Do these shows offer discount pricing like huntin/fishin/gun & knife shows?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

They usually have very good deals to be had. I know for example, FishSticks has their blanks 20% off for the show and guides, reel seats, etc... are on sale as well. If your looking for blanks and so forth to practice on, Lamar Reelseats normally has 4-5 trash cans full of blanks from $10-20, don't be fooled, they are decent blanks. I have built many trout rods off these blanks.

Ron


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Ron

Justin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's what I can't wait for is the bargain bins. I have 5 blanks I got from FishSticks that are trout rods/flounder rods and they were 8 bucks a piece, but they're great blanks. One of them has been my go to rod since I built it. I hear FS4U is going to have the bins as well this year at the show.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Do not believe Lamar will have the trash cans this year. But there will be Deals all over the floor


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

My understanding from the show last year was that Lamar was not going to do the trash cans but Fishsticks bought all the left overs and has the inside track with Andy to keep them full and they will have them at their booth. I can't wait for this years show.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bump*

http://home.earthlink.net/~icrbe/


----------



## yankee (Oct 7, 2007)

where in highpoint is the show? and what is the genral admission price?


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

one block off main st between commerce and high st. Behind the Radisson. Cost $8 a day. I went last year and really enjoyed. Plenty of discounts on evertything. Good seminars on rod building. I picked up a manual rod wrapper and rod dryer made by pacific bay $85.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone ever come up to the Sportsman show here in PA? 
Junknamsj, good luck my friend. I'll call you in the next week or two. Promise to show you the spike you've helped me build. Philly Jack


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

From what I understand the Shows at Valley forge and the armory were not that hot. First year for V-F after move from Ft Wash. I went to Edison Nj show long haul from Cape May Also there was no Rod building supplies to be had at the old Ft Wash shows. Bought a Rainshadow SU1209 Blank at Edison


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Recovory is Complete!!!! Will be at high Point For the show. Staying at the Radison


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

junkmansj, glad to hear that you're feeling better. Thought you'd like to know that I made an attempt at making my own spikes this winter, based on you directions. Hate to say it but it looked "homemade" Probabably will work when I try them but I also am buying a couple of Shooters too.
Appreciate your help and asssistance and I'm sure glad your feeling up to par. Would love to come down to South Jersey to fish. Haven't been below LBI since I was a teenager, 40 some years ago.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Jack; end of May thru july should be Good here,Come on Down


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll second that Jack, C'mon down.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys I might take you up on that offer. I REALLY appreciate your offer. What do you target that time of year? Fluke?Weakies? 
Might be able to come down some Wednesday evening, fish Thursday, Friday and head home Saturday in mid July. 
If that works for either or both of you guys let me know. I can be flexable with my schedule and I'd sure like to meet you both. Just curious, do you know each other? SJ is a big area. 
Thanks again. Philly Jack


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I've known junkman for quiet some. He's good people. April and May for the Black Drum and Weakies as the water warms the flatties move in. Good time for resident schoolie stripers and blues too.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Wait till Sunday afternoon to buy your stuff. Thats when you can really haggle some good deals.
Gas would equal a new blank, so im gonna pass.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

see yall this weekend


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Gas would equal a new blank, so im gonna pass.


I'll be heading down mid-day on Sat if you want a ride.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Blanks*

I picked up a Rainshadow 1507 for $63.00. It was in the blemish bin. I asked Bill Banson and he said there was nothing wrong with the blank after a through once over.

I think Bstarling bought one as well. I also bought a set of guides for it for $35.00. Not sure what there were.

Excellent show. Will go again next year.

Darin


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

*rod building show*

Does any know if there is a website for the show. looking for a date schedule
rick


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jettyjumper said:


> Does any know if there is a website for the show. looking for a date schedule
> rick



You can google-

International Custom Rod Building Exposition

They do have a site dedicated to the show.

You missed ths years show, but I'm sure they will update the site, or you can visit robuilding.org for more info.


----------

